
It's Official: China's Wanda Acquires Legendary Entertainment for $3.5B - ourmandave
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/official-chinas-wanda-acquires-legendary-854827
======
dozzie
How petty this seems compared to the news about possible discovery of
gravitational waves.

